

Ask HN: Does the Seattle Freeze hinder spontaneous networking? - jmilinion

From the blogs I've read, including PG, Silicon Valley's biggest pros is the spontaneous networking and idea sharing.  You can eat down at a restaurant and hear and idea float across and all of a sudden have a new start-up partner.<p>Does the Seattle Freeze hinder this in any way?
======
darkxanthos
From my experience in Seattle, the "Seattle Freeze" might exist in general
social situations... but it definitely doesn't seem to in tech/start up
circles.

Get to a couple meet ups and you'll love it.

------
genwin
There's plenty of people in Seattle who like to hobnob. The interweb makes it
easy to join them, e.g. <http://seattle.beerandcode.org/>

